# Wednesday Nighters at Portage Lakes



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Last night was the first Wednesday nighter of the season. Went to see the weigh in, I didnt fish. Good thing I didnt because there werent any impressing weights brought in. 9.5# took first 5.5# took a check. Big Bass was something like 4.10#.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know the winning weight for Wed. 5/11?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

12.5lbs ---> smeltzer/amideo


----------



## -[iRb]-Rob (Apr 15, 2004)

Are the full standing posted anywhere on line? I was curious how Endress/Endress did....


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

No they arent online, it is just a small open club that you can fish when ever you want. They dont have a website or anything.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Mr. Bass, Who do you contact if you want to fish one of these opens? Any idea what the entry fee is?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe the entry fee is 20$ you just show up and give them the money.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

The guy who runs it is Marty Salchak and I saw him a couple times at Norton Marine working there so I think you get ahold of him there.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes his name is Marty Salchak, his phone number is 330-618-4433. If you cant reach him with this number give Norton marine a call at 330-644-5020. 

The annual yearly fee is $40, but after that it is $20 a week. Show up whenever you want. Pay at ramp.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

What time does the tourney start and end? What is the payout? How many boats normally participate?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Tournament is from 5-9pm, registration is at 4:15 all boats must be registered by 4:45pm Blast off 5pm

On a good day you can expect close to 50 boats, last 2 weeks we have only had maybe 35-40 boats but will pick up later in the season. Are you thinking about fishing a few Rob?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady and I have wanted to fish an evening open. We considered Mosquito on Thursdays if we can get over there but may try Portage one of these Wednesdays.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool maybe we will see you guys out some time. Oh ya i forgot, payouts are based on participation (boats) they pay back 5 or 6 places.


----------

